#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Зачем Бодхидхарма ушел на Восток

## Denli

Очень нужен фильм: Зачем Бодхидхарма ушел на Восток / Why Has Bodhi-Dharma Left for the East / Dharmaga tongjoguro kan kkadalgun.
Производство - Южная Корея, Режиссер - Yong-Kyun Bae, 1989 г.в.
Желательно на DVD и можно без перевода.

----------


## Alex

У меня есть avi, но если нужно на ДВД - могу кинуть ссылку на торрент.

----------


## Ho Shim

> У меня есть avi, но если нужно на ДВД - могу кинуть ссылку на торрент.


С переводом?

----------


## Alex

С английским.

----------


## Аньезка

Алекс, кинь ссылочку на торрент, пожалуйста.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Регистрируетесь тут.

Потом качаете это или это.

(Сейчас трэкер переезжает на новый хостинг, так что в ближайшие пару дней может не качаться. Возможно также, что из-за переезда не все торренты видны, так что имеет смысл проверить, вдруг там еще есть).

Если кто будет качать, сообщите, плиз. Поднимем друг другу рейтинг на трекере  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3320966/...ip_South_Korea




> Title: Why Has Bodhi-Dharma Left for the East?
> Year: 1989
> Genre: Drama
> Country: South Korea
> Director: Bae Yong-Kyun
> Cast: Huang Hae-jin, Ko Su-myong, Yi Pan-yong, Sin Won-sop
> Summary: In a remote monastery high up in the mountains, an old master, a young monk and an orphaned boy devote themselves to their Buddhist teachings. As the master faces death, he must lead his disciples away from their past ties to the outside world and its rapidly changing values, and point them toward their quest for enlightenment.
> 
> Run time: 02:17:44
> ...

----------


## Alex

Памп, топикстартер про ДВД спрашивал. По моей ссылке не рип, а целый ДВД.

----------


## Zom

> Зачем Бодхидхарма ушел на Восток


И зачем он туда ушёл? -)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Памп, топикстартер про ДВД спрашивал. По моей ссылке не рип, а целый ДВД.


Ясно...

----------


## Denli

> У меня есть avi.


А у тебя avi с переводом? Если есть русская дорога, вытащи её, и я пришпилю ее к DVD.

Уже качаю тот торрент, что с файлами. Кстати, сами фильмы отличаются?

----------


## Alex

Нет, у меня авишка без русской дороги - с субтитрами. А отличаются ли ДВД по ссылкам - не знаю, не качал.

----------


## Denli

А пофиг. Все равно не качается. Кстати, субы русские?

----------


## Alex

Если не качается - внимательно прочитайте FAQ на трекере. Во-первых, перед тем, как качать, надо авторизоваться, чтобы трекер подхватил Ваш айпишник. Во-вторых (уж не знаю, почему) на трекере забанена куча торрент-клиентов. Мне специально для него пришлось ставить Azureus. Он мне не нравится, но зато качает оттуда без проблем.

----------


## Denli

Так а субтитры то у вас русские или английские?

----------


## Alex

Английские. Но товарищи из дхарма-центра усиленно меня пинают, чтобы я их перевел на русский  :Smilie:

----------


## Denli

Завтра буду посвободнее - разберусь как качать DVD, и подумаю. Может вместе преведем.
Скажем, я переведу, вы отредактируете. Или наоборот.

Сделаем нормальный DVD-релиз.

----------


## Alex

О, отличная идея. Я за обеими руками.

----------


## Denli

> Потом качаете это или это.


Фиг там было! Ни одного сидера!!!

----------


## Denli

Скачал таки тот вариант, что неровский образ. Качество плохое - похоже на развернутый avi или DVDrip. Субтитры не убираются.

Если кому нибудь нужен, приезжайте - запишу DVD. А сам буду искать более качественный вариант.

----------

